# What To Do. ._.



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon community. 

It contains 5 lamb-chop/espe's rasboras and 2 male guppies. 

The lamb-chops have been in there for around 5 months. They are incredibly skittish and always hide. They do come out at night, though. I tried to find more but I couldn't find any in the pet shops.

I originally had 5 male guppies. One died in Mid-May for no apparent reason. Another had to be euthanized (hammer . . .) a few weeks ago because of a suspected case of fish tuberculosis, and last week another had to be given back to the pet store as it was insanely aggressive. I bought them in late December (the 29th I believe). The two remaining guppies are very light coloured, one is tiny and silver, and the other is huge, has a grey body, and a very bright tail, coloured like a monarch butterfly.

My question is, what should I do with this tank? I'm not sure what fish to add. My water is moderately hard, I think.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Really, I'd say it's pretty full. Once the guppies are gone some pygmy cories or something similar would be nice.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

WHITE CLOUD MOUNTAIN MINNOWS! Heehee XD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

OM.. G.

When I read the "had to be euthanized (hammer)" I about PUKED. Gross image in my head, please leave xD


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

teeneythebetta said:


> OM.. G.
> 
> When I read the "had to be euthanized (hammer)" I about PUKED. Gross image in my head, please leave xD


Trust me, it was the most humane thing to do - no pain. It was hard emotionally . . .


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Trust me, it was the most humane thing to do - no pain. It was hard emotionally . . .


I completely understand. I don't think I could've done it. I can hardly kill a beetle.  I'm sorry about your loss


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

teeneythebetta said:


> I completely understand. I don't think I could've done it. I can hardly kill a beetle.  I'm sorry about your loss


 Thank-you. 

Any more ideas?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank-you for helping, guys. I've just decided to make it my summer project to hunt out some lamb-chops.


----------

